# sudico



## infinite sadness

Come mai "nordico" esiste e "sudico" non esiste?


----------



## Montesacro

Misteri della lingua.
Del resto non esistono né ovèstico né èstico... 

Casomai ci si può chiedere per quale motivo esista nordico; forse perché i territori e le popolazioni dell'Europa settentrionale (o, più genericamente, della parte più settentrionale dell'emisfero boreale), visti dall'Italia, rappresentano un qualcosa di omogeneo e ben definito che può essere sintetizzato in un concetto unitario. 

Rimarco _en passant_ che è improprio usare il termine "nordico" in relazione all'Italia settentrionale.

Ma del resto non credo che abbia molto senso porsi domande di questo genere: le lingue non si comportano razionalmente...


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo, poi pensando al plurale, l'espressione "i paesi sudici" potrebbe essere fraintesa.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo per curiosità (nella speranza che non sono _io_ _l'unico_ sul forum a chi interessano le origini delle parole ):

La parola italiana _nord _(ant. _norte_) viene dallo spagnolo _norte _(_nord_- nei compositi), influenzata poi pui tardi dal francese _nord_. Infine, sia _norte _che _nord _provengono dall'inglese antico _north_. 

Il proprio aggettivo *nordico *(sp. _nórdico_, fr. _nordique_) esiste anche nell'inglese (_nordic_), dove si tratta sicuramente d'un prestito dal francese (del 1898). Nel francese si suppone anche la possibile influenza del tedesco _nordisch_.

Tutto sommato, nell'italano si tratta verosimilmente d'un prestito dal francese.

Per quanto riguarda il resto, cioè perché non esiste "sudico", la spiegazione di Montesacro per me può andar bene (semplicemente non c'è bisogno pratico d'una tale parola).

(Infatti, è un po' difficile trovare una spiegazione _esatta_ per la _non esistenza_ d'una parola ... Ma la domanda è senzaltro del tutto "legittima", perché la parola _sudico _potrebbe tranquillamente esistere e neanche suona male ... )


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo, l'origine delle parole è molto interessante. 
In particolare, tutti e quattro i punti cardinali provengono dalle lingue germaniche.
Però, mi sembra strano che gli antichi germanici non sentissero l'esigenza di dare un nome ai popoli del sud, oltre che a quelli del nord).


----------



## Montesacro

infinite sadness said:


> In particolare, tutti e quattro i punti cardinali provengono dalle lingue germaniche.



Be', sì, ciò è vero per nord, sud, est, ovest.

Però, come sappiamo, esistono anche delle alternative "latine":

_nord - settentrione - tramontana
sud - meridione - mezzogiorno
est - oriente - levante
ovest - occidente - ponente._


----------



## olaszinho

Montesacro said:


> Be', sì, ciò è vero per nord, sud, est, ovest.
> 
> Però, come sappiamo, esistono anche delle alternative "latine":
> 
> _nord - settentrione - tramontana_
> _sud - meridione - mezzogiorno_
> _est - oriente - levante_
> _ovest - occidente - ponente._


 
Bravo Montesacro,
hai scritto esattemente ciò che volevo dire anch'io.


----------



## francisgranada

Il termine _*nordico *_invece non significa _del nord_ o _settentrionale_ nel senso generale, ma si riferisce alla cultura, lingue, abitudini, mentalità ... dei _popoli d'Europa settentrionale_, cioè prevalentemente ai germanici. 

Grosso modo, "filosoficamente parlando", questa parola poteva servire per distinguere _loro _("i germanici") da _noialtri_ ("i romanici"). E questo ci suggerisce anche una possibile spiegazione per quanto riguarda la mancanza del termine "sudico": c'era bisogno di distinguere _loro da noi_ e non _noi da loro. Noi _(cioè francesi, spagnoli, portoghesi, italiani ...) siamo _meridionali_, invece _loro _(germanici) sono non solo geograficamente settentrionali, ma anche _nordici..._ (culturalmente diversi da noi).

(questa "spiegazione" non la prendete come un fatto scientifico ... )


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> La parola italiana _nord _(ant. _norte_) viene dallo spagnolo _norte _(_nord_- nei compositi), influenzata poi pui tardi dal francese _nord_. Infine, sia _norte _che _nord _provengono dall'inglese antico _north_.



Secondo il dizionario etimologico italiano, "nord" proviene dall'antico alto-tedesco nord/north ed è entrato nell'uso nella lingua italiana attraverso il francese (nord). 
Mi sembra plausibile, visto che anche il catalano _nord_ (anch'esso con la "d") è entrato nell'uso grazie al francese e *non *dal castigliano.

L'uso del Nord come punto di riferimento si riferisce a Polaris, la *Stella del Nord* che indica il *polo Nord*.

Anche Est viene dal francese _est_ (ma è precedente, perché risale al XII secolo), che a propria volta deriva dall'antico alto-germanico ostar (dal greco _ēṓs_, aurora, punto in cui sorge il sole).

L'ovest (da west) è il punto in cui tramonta il sole e il sud (da suth) è il punto opposto al nord e significava "caldo", in opposizione al freddo polare.

Insomma, all'origine dei punti cardinali non sono i "popoli nordici" perché loro non si chiamavano "popoli _nordici_" , ma le costellazioni e quindi l'astronomia, il campo scientifico di cui erano esperti i navigatori, anche e soprattutto del nord-Europa, che con gli scambi commerciali hanno contribuito ad arricchire il vocabolario di tutto il mondo.

Quello che non capisco è perché Est-Ovest siano entrati nelle lingue romanze nel XII secolo, mentre Nord-Sud addirittura quattro secoli più tardi, nel XVII. Boh?


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Secondo il dizionario etimologico italiano, "nord" proviene dall'antico alto-tedesco nord/north ed è entrato nell'uso nella lingua italiana attraverso il francese (nord).
> Mi sembra plausibile, visto che anche il catalano _nord_ (anch'esso con la "d") è entrato nell'uso grazie al francese e *non *dal castigliano.



La forma antica italiana era _nòrte_.

Il dizionorio etimologico su internet indicato da te è un po' vecchio (per cui liberamente accessibile...).

La spiegazione data da me è quella che si trova nel diz. etimologico di Devoto (non posso darti il link perché  non si trova su internet invece sulla mia scrivania ). 

Vedi ancora il Treccani, che riporta brevemente la stessa spiegazione.  



> ... L'uso del Nord come punto di riferimento si riferisce a Polaris, la *Stella del Nord*....


La parola _*nord *_(north) è etimologicamente collegata alla radice protoindoeuropea **ner*-, che tra l'atro aveva anche il senso di "_sinistro"._ La spiegazione sarebbe quindi questa: quando il sole sorge, la direzione di *nord *si trova _a sinistra_ rispetto alla direzione dove vediamo il sole.


----------



## infinite sadness

Però, francis, devi ammettere che è piuttosto strano che gli antichi germanici definivano "nordici" se stessi e non, come sembrerebbe più ovvio, i popoli che stavano più a nord rispetto a essi.
Non so, è come se io dicessi che sono nordico perché giù ci stanno gli africani.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Però, francis, devi ammettere che è piuttosto strano che gli antichi germanici definivano "nordici" se stessi e non, come sembrerebbe più ovvio, i popoli che stavano più a nord rispetto a essi.
> Non so, è come se io dicessi che sono nordico perché giù ci stanno gli africani.



Ma no! ... La parola _nord _è d'origine germanica, non l'aggettivo _nordico_. Questo è dal *francese*. Anche la parola inglese _nordic_ è un prestito dal *francese*. Ecco quello che ho scritto prima (forse potevo spiegarlo meglio):



> Il proprio aggettivo *nordico *(sp. _nórdico_, fr. _nordique_) esiste anche nell'inglese (_nordic_),  dove si tratta sicuramente d'un prestito dal francese (del 1898). Nel  francese si suppone anche la possibile influenza del tedesco _nordisch_.


(l'influenza tedesca si riferisce alla terminazione -ique, no al significo di _nordico_)


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> La forma antica italiana era _nòrte_. In quale "italiano"? Stiamo parlando del XVI secolo, l'italiano non era ancora unificato e dubito che ci fosse una grafia omogenea.
> 
> Il dizionario etimologico su internet indicato da te è un po' vecchio (per cui liberamente accessibile...).
> .



Ok, l'hai trovato sul Devoto, da cui probabilmente trae informazioni il Treccani, ma permettimi di dubitare, visto che in castigliano e in catalano (secondo i dizionari etimologici di queste due lingue) la parola "nord" deriva dal francese. Secondo il Devoto, quindi, la parola nord sarebbe passata dalla Francia al catalano e allo spagnolo per poi "rimbalzare" in Italia, come se l'Italia non avesse contatti con la Francia (che tra l'altro sta pure in mezzo)... 
Magari è probabile che  sia arrivato* in territorio italiano* *nei domini spagnoli* con la forma "norte" ma poi quella che si è "fissata" ed è stata veramente adottata nella *lingua italiana* è la forma francese "nord". Non so se mi spiego bene. Voglio dire che una cosa è la storia e la politica (e il XVI secolo è stato uno dei più burrascosi) e un'altra è la diffusione di una parola in una comunità linguistica più ampia.



> La spiegazione data da me è quella che si trova nel diz. etimologico di Devoto (non posso darti il link perché  non si trova su internet invece  ma sulla mia scrivania





> La parola _*nord *_(north) è etimologicamente collegata alla radice protoindoeuropea **ner*-, che tra l'atro aveva anche il senso di "_sinistro"._ La spiegazione sarebbe quindi questa: quando il sole sorge, la direzione di *nord *si trova _a sinistra_ rispetto alla direzione dove vediamo il sole.


Sì, ma proprio per questo hanno chiamato così la stella del Nord, e da lì è diventata simbolo della base dell'orientamento per eccellenza:

la stella che si trova a Nord -> la Stella del Nord -> e quindi -> il Nord 

E *solo *con questi significati (non quello di "sinistra") si è diffusa nelle lingue romanze.


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> francisgranada said:
> 
> 
> 
> La forma antica italiana era _nòrte_.
> 
> 
> 
> In quale "italiano"? Stiamo parlando del XVI secolo, l'italiano non era ancora unificato e dubito che ci fosse una grafia omogenea.
> 
> Ok, l'hai trovato sul Devoto, da cui probabilmente trae informazioni il Treccani, ma permettimi di dubitare, visto che in castigliano e in catalano (secondo i dizionari etimologici di queste due lingue) la parola "nord" deriva dal francese. Secondo il Devoto, quindi, la parola nord sarebbe passata dalla Francia al catalano e allo spagnolo per poi "rimbalzare" in Italia, come se l'Italia non avesse contatti con la Francia (che tra l'altro sta pure in mezzo)...
> Magari è probabile che  sia arrivato* in territorio italiano* *nei domini spagnoli* con la forma "norte" ma poi quella che si è "fissata" ed è stata veramente adottata nella *lingua italiana* è la forma francese "nord". Non so se mi spiego bene. Voglio dire che una cosa è la storia e la politica (e il XVI secolo è stato uno dei più burrascosi) e un'altra è la diffusione di una parola in una comunità linguistica più ampia.
Click to expand...


Queste sono ipotesi un po' campate in aria. Oltretutto, prima di mettere in dubbio ciò che dicono i dizionari bisognerebbe cercare (e addurre) prove a sostegno delle proprie tesi.
E poi che vuol dire la frase "l'italiano nel sedicesimo secolo non era ancora unificato"? 
L'italiano era unificatissimo, più di tante altre lingue europee. Infatti non esistevano varianti regionali (era parlato correntemente solo in Toscana). E le classi alte dell'intera penisola, quando usavano l'italiano, si uniformavano a un modello ben preciso (il fiorentino trecentesco).
Inoltre, quand'anche il termine norte fosse entrato in italiano per il tramite di un idioma locale (per esempio il napoletano), stai sicura che i dizionari etimologici avrebbero debitamente registrato il passaggio.



ursu-lab said:


> francisgranada said:
> 
> 
> 
> La parola _*nord *_(north) è etimologicamente collegata alla radice protoindoeuropea **ner*-, che tra l'atro aveva anche il senso di "_sinistro"._ La spiegazione sarebbe quindi questa: quando il sole sorge, la direzione di *nord *si trova _a sinistra_ rispetto alla direzione dove vediamo il sole.
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, ma proprio per questo hanno chiamato così la stella del Nord, e da lì è diventata simbolo della base dell'orientamento per eccellenza:
> 
> la stella che si trova a Nord -> la Stella del Nord -> e quindi -> il Nord
> 
> E *solo *con questi significati (non quello di "sinistra") si è diffusa nelle lingue romanze.
Click to expand...



Mi pare abbastanza evidente che il termine nord in origine nulla aveva a che fare con "la stella del nord" (basta leggere la spiegazione etimologica riportata da francisgranada).
E' l'esatto contrario, ovviamente: i popoli germanici hanno chiamato la stella polare "stella del nord" perché... indicava il nord.

Ultima osservazione: in nessuna lingua germanica la parola nord ha anche il significato di sinistra, e questo da parecchi secoli (o millenni).
E' quindi ovvio che nelle lingue romanze, come dici tu, nord non significhi "sinistra".


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Queste sono ipotesi un po' campate in aria. Oltretutto, prima di mettere in dubbio ciò che dicono i dizionari bisognerebbe cercare (e addurre) prove a sostegno delle proprie tesi.
> 
> Infatti ho consultato i dizionari etimologici spagnoli e catalani. In entrambe le lingue la parola Nord proviene (cioè è stata introdotta) dal francese. Non metto in dubbio che in Italia sia entrato "norte" dallo spagnolo, quello che volevo dire è che forse non c'è stata un'evoluzione norte-nord nella lingua italiana, ma che si è passato dal "norte" spagnolo al francese "nord/t" (senza la "e") e che si è fissata quest'ultima forma, cioè il nord "originale". Quindi che "nord" viene da "nord" e non da "norte/nor". Il che potrebbe spiegare la discrepanza tra alcuni dizionari di etimologia italiana.
> 
> E poi che vuol dire la frase "l'italiano nel sedicesimo secolo non era ancora unificato"?
> L'italiano era unificatissimo, più di tante altre lingue europee. Infatti non esistevano varianti regionali (era parlato correntemente solo in Toscana). E le classi alte dell'intera penisola, quando usavano l'italiano, si uniformavano a un modello ben preciso (il fiorentino trecentesco).
> 
> Quindi tu sostieni che l'italiano scritto da Machiavelli era lo stesso identico italiano scritto dal Castiglione? Che non c'erano *varianti* linguistiche dell'italiano? .  Non sto dicendo che parlassero un'altra lingua, ma che le parole non venivano scritte sempre nello stesso modo: parole in uso in alcuni regni o principati e in altri no, stesse parole ma consonanti o vocali differenti, ecc... Confesso di fare fatica a capire quest'affermazione in un paese in cui chiamiamo il lavello o i servizi in dieci modi diversi persino nel 2010. E poi detta da uno che proprio ieri mi ha ricordato dell'esistenza del part. passato "essuto" (secondo il diz. della Crusca "nelle più antiche scritture poco in uso e alla fine del '700 già scomparso")
> 
> Inoltre, quand'anche il termine norte fosse entrato in italiano per il tramite di un idioma locale (per esempio il napoletano), stai sicura che i dizionari etimologici avrebbero debitamente registrato il passaggio.
> 
> Il napoletano? Gli spagnoli in quel secolo avevano invaso più di mezz'Italia: che c'entra il napoletano?
> 
> Mi pare abbastanza evidente che il termine nord in origine nulla aveva a che fare con "la stella del nord" (basta leggere la spiegazione etimologica riportata da francisgranada).
> 
> *Nel momento in cui è entrato* nell'uso nelle lingue romanze (*e non in precedenza*), il Nord veniva usato per indicare il punto cardinale e quindi la stella del Nord come orientamento nella navigazione: è presente persino in un sonetto di Shakespeare (1564-1616): "sono costante come la Stella del Nord".
> Cioè, l'uso e la diffusione di Nord nelle lingue neoromanze avviene grazie al linguaggio "settoriale" della navigazione (astronomia e meteorologia) e degli scambi commerciali.
> L'espressione "perdere il nord" (in it. "perdere la bussola") è attestata in francese fin dal XVI secolo e non credo si possa riferire a nient'altro che alla stella polare.


----------



## catrafuse

Riporto qualche notizia ricavata dal Cortellazzo-Zolli:

_Nord_: la  prima attestazione  la troviamo in un testo scritto in Sicilia che risale al 1358: "Ca _North_, chi secundu lingua  anglica voli tantu diri, in nostra lingua  payisi  aquilonari - aquilonia  è in tramontana - , chi quisti  Normandi appellavanu  loru paysi, da undi  ipsi issiru, czo è Normandia, illi foru  chiamati Normandi;ka vinniru di paysi aquilonari, lu quali è dittu _North_, quasi Nor[th]mandi." 
Le forme _north, nort _si incontrano anche nei secoli successivi. La prima attestazione di  _Nord _(o _norde_), invece, risalirebbe 1761.
Secondo Migliorini "i nomi dei punti cardinali _nord, est, _ecc., pur essendo, come è noto, di remota provenienza anglossassone, giungono [...] in italiano tramite lo spagnolo. [...]Sono dapprima più frequenti  le forme ispanizzanti _norte, oeste, _ecc., poi sopraffatte dalle forme  preferite in Francia".


----------



## francisgranada

Mi permettete di fare una "ricapitolazione cronologica" per quanto riguarda la "storia" della parola _*nordico *_in questione, prendendo in considerazione le opinioni  presentate nel thread:

1. "Alla base" si trova la radice indoeuropea **ner*- che aveva anche il senso di _sinistro_. (Questo non significa  che in qualsiasi lingua moderna necessariamente dovrebbe esistere una parola derivata da *_ner _con il significato di _sinistro_.)

2. La parola germanica _north _deriva da questa radice indoeuropea. Nel passato aveva più o meno il significato di _"quello che si trova alla sinistra dal sole sorgente"_ e poi "_settentrione"_ in genere. Per conseguenza, le forme neolatine _norte _e _nord _hanno a priori il senso del "punto cardinale".

3. La Stella Polare, visibile ad occhio nudo, c'era scelta come un "punto di riferimento" più tardi, soprattutto per rendere possibile l'orientamento anche di notte.  Poi veniva chiamata anche _Stella del Nord_ (forse per evitare ambiguità,  visto che esiste anche il _polo del Sud_).  

4. In un certo perido del passato, in Italia (sia attraverso il napoletano/siciliano o meno) si diffuse la parola _north_ nella forma di  *norte*, che nell'italiano (e/o nelle varianti linguistiche romanze parlate in Italia) era un prestito dallo spagnolo. 

5. Per la parola _norte_, i diversi dizionari italiani ma anche il  DRAE, ci riportano la provenienza dall'inglese arcaico_.  

_ 6. Più tardi, la parola _norte _in italiano "era incrociata" colla forma francese *nord*. (Il termine "incrociato" si usa generalmente quando una parola viene influenzata da un'altra parola). 

7. La parola *nordico, *col significato specifico che si riferisce piuttosto ai _popoli d'Europa settentrionale _e non al punto cardinale, è verosimilmente un "prodotto" francese (vedi fr. _nordique_). Dal francese si è poi diffusa anche in altre lingue (incluso quelle romanze e slave, ma anche l'inglese nel 1898). 


_Perdere la bussola/il nord_ - per curiosità vi dico la mia spiegazione (non è detto che sia quella "vera"  ...): 


> L'espressione "perdere il nord" (in it. "perdere la  bussola") è attestata in francese fin dal XVI secolo e non credo si  possa riferire a nient'altro che alla stella polare.


Suppongo che il proprio significato della frase sia "perdere l'orientamento" in genere (nella mia lingua madre sarebbe _"perdere la direzione"_).
 
 Per quanto riguarda l'uso della parola _nord_ in questa frase è semplicemente dovuto al fatto che la bussola contiene una "linguetta (?)" magnetica che con una delle sue due "punte" indica la direzione del _polo magnetico_ _nord_ del nostro pianeta (e lo farebbe anche se non c'esistesse la Stella del Nord). 

Quindi, secondo me, in questa frase la parola _nord _indica appunto il "punto cardinale" e non la stella. Anzi, la bussola era inventata proprio per rendere possibile l'orientamento anche nel buio (oppure quando piove o nevica ...), cioè per non avere più bisogno della Stella del Nord ma neache del Sole, come punti di riferimento. 

(Per completezza,  né la Stella del Nord né il polo magnetico della Terra sono assai stabili e precisi. Cioè, non c'indicano esattamente il _nord geografico_, per cui oggi abbiamo delle soluzioni tecniche molto più adeguate, p.e. il sistema _GPS_)

_Tramontana_/_tramontare_


> ... _nord - settentrione - tramontana ...
> _...  L'ovest (da west) è il punto in cui tramonta il sole ...


È interessante che nell'italiano la parola _tramontana _significa _*nord*_, e non _ovest_ dove _tramonta _il sole ...  . Conoscete qualche spiegazione "razionale" ?


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> Riporto qualche notizia ricavata dal Cortellazzo-Zolli: ...



Molto interessante ... È proprio quello che ogni tanto ci manca:  i _fatti concreti_ ...

Jóészakát !


----------

